# BTX Loader can't find SATA disks



## ffarn (Jun 2, 2010)

BTX Loader can't find any of my installed SATA disks.  This is true whether I am using my installed loader or the install memstick image.  If I stop the loader and do lsdev it only finds the usb disk with the install image on it.  None of the SATA disks are listed.  This is true for
  8.0-RELEASE,
  8.0-STABLE, and
  8.1-BETA

Once the kernel loads it finds the disks just fine, but I would prefer to boot from an installed hard disk.

Motherboard: ECS nForce3-A, BIOS version 1.0f (latest)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 2, 2010)

You cannot edit fstab once the kernel loads to include
the sata disks?  You may need more drivers loaded 
(sata drivers/usb drivers if a custom kernel; geom_mbr.ko
geom_label.ko geom_bsd.ko if those are missing).  Otherwise,
post a twice as long explanation of what went wrong each
way of booting?


----------



## ffarn (Jun 2, 2010)

*It never gets to the kernel*

Here's what happens when I boot from the hard disk:


```
BTX loader 1.00  BTX version 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS 637kb/2094976kB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@, Thu May 27 04:13:07 UTC 2010)
Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0x80 not found by probes, defaulting to disk0:

can't load 'kernel'

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.
OK [color="Blue"]lsdev[/color]
cd devices:
disk devices:
pxe devices:
zfs devices:
OK [color="Blue"]ls[/color]
open '/' failed: input/output error
OK [color="Blue"]lsmod[/color]
OK
```

Note the loader loaded off the file system just fine, but once it gets going it can't recognize any disks, let alone file systems, from the BIOS probe.

This is a stock 8.0-RELEASE install except for the loader itself, which was compiled with ZFS support.  Switching to STABLE produces the same results.

Thanks!


----------

